# Surgery Tomorrow--Mar 20



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I made it through more than 3 months of waiting. Someone on this board said that the waiting was the worst part and I sure hope they're right.

My HMO--which is also my employer--has only one doc in the area doing these and he does them every other week. That said, he's done a lot of them so I'll be in good hands. But the waiting was a B*****. He operated on my boss and my boss is very happy with the results.

So I'm scared, of course. But I'm also hopeful that my thyroid levels will soon be more normal and that my neck won't hurt after a few weeks. Currently my ears hurt, especially the one on the side of the nodule. My neck hurts a lot of the time. It's hard to sleep. I'm always hungry. I'm compulsive and irritable. The only way out of this is through surgery so here we go.

Everyone keep me in your thoughts and prayers, okay? Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely! Sending positive vibes your way!

:hugs:

Keep us posted...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brookshire said:


> Well I made it through more than 3 months of waiting. Someone on this board said that the waiting was the worst part and I sure hope they're right.
> 
> My HMO--which is also my employer--has only one doc in the area doing these and he does them every other week. That said, he's done a lot of them so I'll be in good hands. But the waiting was a B*****. He operated on my boss and my boss is very happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!! Sending tons of prayers and positive thoughts!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Consider it done! Good luck!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wishing you a perfect surgery and quick healing! Come back when you can and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

You're probably not up to it yet, but when you are, please let us know how you are doing. Hope everything went well.


----------



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, Brookshire..hoping you are feeling better and that we will hear from you soon..

:hugs:


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the positive thoughts and encouragement. I'm doing quite well. I'm about out of pain medicine and that's a little transition. Now it's Tylenol only and it hurts a little more but no more than what I've been experiencing for months.

I look like a crime victim. We stopped at a clinic on our way home from the hospital to pick up a prescription and I scared a lady in the restroom. That keeps me chuckling. The doctor didn't use any bandaging. He just glued the wound shut and it's swollen, of course, and looks like hell.

This is the easiest surgery I've ever been through. I can do simple things for myself, just not very many of them. After a C-section I wouldn't have even thought about dropping something in the dishwasher, for example, but it's not a problem. I just wouldn't want to load the dishwasher, run it, and empty it all in the same day. I get tired easily.

But I have time and energy for crocheting baby doll clothes. The ladies at my church bought 100 dolls in various ethnicities and we're dressing them to donate to a family center in the inner city. I am having so much fun with this. My little latino baby is going to have a fabulous wardrobe.

Everyone said this surgery wasn't so bad. Of course, surgery isn't good but I had trouble believing that any cutting on the throat was going to be relatively simple. It really isn't too bad if I make sure I'm resting plenty and keeping the ice pack handy.

The best tip I got on this site was the travel pillow. Get a u-shaped travel pillow before surgery and use it for the trip home. It really helped stabilize my neck and reduce my anxiety.

Thanks again for all the encouragement.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great to hear from you, and I'm glad you're doing so well!

Get plenty of rest. Your crochet project sounds like fun.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> This is the easiest surgery I've ever been through.


I cooked fried pork chops and mashed potatos the day I came home - 27 hours post op.

Day 3 all the hormone spill from surgery was burned off and felt nailed to floor.

When do you begin your replacement and how much?


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

So glad to hear you are doing well. I went back to work on Monday (11 days post op) and everyone was shocked about how well my incision looked (my surgeon also used glue and no stitches). Also, I had the same issue with the energy. I felt really well by day 2, but doing too much (like mistakenly going out to eat) would drain me. Anyway, I know you are glad to have it done with. YEA!!!


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the great messages.

It's been almost a month and my thyroid levels are definitely down and it feels so much better. But they may be a little low. Usually my TSH levels are around 2 but last week it was 3.96. I'm still feeling weak and wobbily and can't do much for very long. I guess it might be temporary if my thyroid is inflamed. I'll be talking with the doctor soon. I'm tired of talking with doctors but I suppose I should be grateful that I have not only healthcare available but good insurance as well.


----------

